# net.eth1 fails to start [SOLVED]

## todd93

Hi, I'm not totally sure what I did here, it's been a few days since I booted into windows. When I did, everything was working fine. When I boot back into Gentoo I get the following message:

```

* Bringing up interface eth1

 *   ERROR: interface eth1 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.eth1 failed to start

```

So, after some investigation, I also found this information:

```

 # /bin/ifconfig

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 104  bytes 8064 (7.8 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 104  bytes 8064 (7.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

```

# /bin/ifconfig -a

dummy0: flags=130<BROADCAST,NOARP>  mtu 1500

        ether 9a:68:90:f4:ab:f7  txqueuelen 0  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 104  bytes 8064 (7.8 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 104  bytes 8064 (7.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

I'm not sure what I've done to make net.eth1 disappear, I would really appreciate it if anyone has some insight!

Thanks!

ToddLast edited by todd93 on Wed Dec 12, 2012 10:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

todd93,

```
  ERROR: interface eth1 does not exist 
```

suggests the kernel module is not loaded, so the interface does not appear in

```
 ifconfig -a 
```

What does lspci say about it?

----------

## todd93

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> todd93,
> 
> ```
>   ERROR: interface eth1 does not exist 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks so much for the reply, NeddySeagoon, you're right, it does suggest that the module is not loaded. lspci gives me the following:

```

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RX780/RX790 Chipset Host Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port A)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port C)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port D)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port E)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port F)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710/730 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4000 series]

02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB363 SATA/IDE Controller (rev 03)

02:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB363 SATA/IDE Controller (rev 03)

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 91a3 (rev 11)

04:00.0 USB controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 03)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

06:07.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6421 IDE/SATA Controller (rev 50)

06:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

06:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

Allow me to explain the two ethernet controllers, the 8139 is an on board controller that gives me nothing but trouble (it's a hardware issue). the 8111/8168 is the controller that I use.

Thanks

Todd

----------

## NeddySeagoon

todd93,

```
06:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10) 
```

This controller probably needs the 8139too module. A few of these cards actually nave the C+ chipset, which has its own driver in the kernel.

If you load the wrong driver, it won't work at all, so its easy to sort them out.

```
05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03) 
```

needs the r8169 module.

Try modprobe r8169, then look in

```
ifconfig -a
```

If you get an error message, the last few lines of dmesg will be useful.

IF its module not found, the output of

```
grep 8169 /usr/src/linux/.config
```

will help further.

----------

## todd93

Okay, this is a little weird, not sure what really happened, but I can tell you what I did to get it to work, just not sure what I need to do to make it automatically come up. First of all, I was backward with my controllers. the r8169 does not work at all (not even in Windows), the 8139 is the card controller that I use instead. So, I entered:

```

modprobe 8139too

```

then eth1 showed up in the list of ifconfig -a, so I entered /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start, and it started just fine. I'm actually using it to enter this reply. I did this of course after looking at my kernel config and finding that I indeed have the 8139too module compiled and installed in it. For some reason, it failed to load this module upon booting, but I can't begin to tell you why. So I am kind of stuck with that for now, I guess.

But, it is indeed working, and thanks!!

Todd

----------

## NeddySeagoon

todd93,

None of the auto loaders seem to load network driver modules.

Add 8139too to /etc/conf.d/modules.  The file is well commented.

----------

## todd93

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> todd93,
> 
> None of the auto loaders seem to load network driver modules.
> 
> Add 8139too to /etc/conf.d/modules.  The file is well commented.

 

NeddySeagoon,

Thanks so much for your help, got me up and going!! Added 8139too to /etc/conf.d/modules. This one is SOLVED!

Thanks again!!

Todd

----------

